

Show HN: Go On Go Out – An events aggregation and publishing platform - gogosi
https://goongoout.com

======
martinshen
I run an event startup called UpOut (haha get up and go out)

A lot of new startups ask me about their events discovery startup so I thought
I'd chime in. Read the Riotvine and Plancast post mortems before you commit
any more time.

If your answer to monetization requires more than 2x per month engagement...
Then this is not the right space for you. Companies like eventbrite (probably
one of the biggest in events) aren't racking stacks on stacks.

People in reality go to 2-3 events per month max and "discover" new events
12-20x per year. This translates to 2 visits per month for the perfect
product.

~~~
gogosi
Thanks for your comments. Are you pulling eventbrite events? Might be a
regional thing but don't find many entertainment events on there compared to
other sources. Appreciate we might at some point be competing, but might be
good to have a chat.

How are you finding using venue IDs, rather than names, in urls in terms of
SEO?

------
planetjones
Oh dear. I click the link and it says Hampshire UK. That's not my location. In
fact it's no where near my location. Then I click the other link and it's a
404. I have nothing positive to say.

~~~
gogosi
Thanks for your feedback. The landing page needs work, thanks for pointing
that out. If you have time to check out the rest of the site and let me know
your thoughts it would be appreciated. Thanks.
[https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/](https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/)

------
bshimmin
I don't know how to phrase this in a constructive way, but... there are only
two links on the landing page, and the first of them leads to a 404. That
strikes me as a bit of a QA disaster!

The URL is also quite hard to type / remember / mentally turn into actual
words (without uppercase letters).

~~~
gogosi
Thanks for your feedback. The landing page needs work, thanks for pointing
that out. If you have time to check out the rest of the site and let me know
your thoughts it would be appreciated.
[https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/](https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/)

Aware of the concerns around the domain name, thanks for mentioning it though.
Interesting that feedback here has focussed on that, very useful.

------
EvilBanshee
I hope you realize that you're dealing with a "experts exchange"/"expert sex
change" problem with "go on" and "goon"

~~~
gogosi
Yes, every time I give out my email! Goon gout, sounds like something you
should see a doctor about!

------
gogosi
Thanks everyone for your feedback. The landing page is shit, isn't it!
Thankfully not many people land there, but it will be improving and I'll get
that 404 sorted.

If anyone has time to check out the rest of the site and give feedback, that
would be really useful. Cheers.

[https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/](https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/)

------
gogosi
Lots of challenges getting the Facebook data, but we seen to be getting more
than similar platforms using a combination of Graph API, FQL and Graph Search.

------
gogosi
Currently one city only (Portsmouth, UK). Any feedback very much appreciated.
Thanks, Si

------
aps-sids
Your FAQ page is a 404

~~~
gogosi
Thanks, will sort that. If you have chance to look at the rest of the site and
give some feedback that would be great, thanks.
[https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/events/all/](https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/events/all/)

